# Spinning Through Time



## Tyler (Mar 4, 2007)

_________________________________________________Welcome to the TBT 2009 Official Headquarters! Find all your future information here, whether you are looking for a thrilling and suspenseful fan-fiction or to find about your future self. This is TBT's ONLY active Fan-Fiction about all it's members, using real facts and my own imagination!





Chapter 00: Prologue
Chapter 01: The Old Bell Tree
Chapter 02: The Chamber of the Seven Sages
Chapter 03: Sporge's Last Day
Chapter 04: Chips and Doritos
Chapter 05: Nsider Raids TBT
Chapter 06: Nsider Gate
Chapter 07: No More Time
Chapter 08: The Meditation State and More Doritos
Chapter 09: Camp Mario Local Winter Camp
Chapter 10: The Truth
Chapter 11: The Tale of Two Fools
Chapter 12: Doom Bell Tree
Chapter 13: "Pokefab, I accept your Punch in Da Face!"
Chapter 14: The Final Battle
Chapter 15: Afterward




Chapter 00: Prologue
Chapter 01: The Road to No Where
Chapter 02: TBT Mines
Chapter 03: The Punishment
Chapter 04: The Forest Temple
Chapter 05: The Spirit Stones
Chapter 06: The Dream
Chapter 07: Entering the Spirit Realm
Chapter 08: Portal of Time




Chapter 00: Prologue 
Chapter 01: Revitalization of the Dragon
Chapter 02: The False Step
Chapter 03: _D_eath List
Chapter 04: Bye, Bye, Bye


----------



## Tyler (Mar 4, 2007)

*TBT 2009 User Center!*_________________________________________________Welcome to TBT 2009's User Center. It is currently under construction but it was built for you so you can understand and get more out of this fanfic. 

*Awards*
_There are currently no awards for this Fanfic._
If you would like to give TBT 2009 and award either PM me or email me at oddcrazyme@gmail.com with an image of your award. Thank you.

*This page is currently under construction. Please wait be patient. Thank you for your patience.*


----------



## Justin (Mar 4, 2007)

I never read them before but I will this time most likely.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 4, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I never read them before but I will this time most likely.


 Same.

If I'm not in it, you die >:|


----------



## JJRamone2 (Mar 4, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*same with me*


----------



## Tyler (Mar 4, 2007)

heh

I'll try to include everyone. JJ was in the original though._________________________________________________*Book 3, Chapter 00: Prologue*

It was the year 2009, the ninth year of the third millennium in the second era. Little did I know it, it would be one of the last years of my life. 

	As a 14 year old child, you mostly don


----------



## Tyler (Mar 4, 2007)

*Book 3, Chapter 01: Revitalization of the Dragon*

Some say that lights flashing can be the end of your life. Where your life flashes right before your eyes, or something like that. Well that happened to me. I saw my whole life, quickly spinning in front of me. 

	All of my friends, family and everything were right there, in front of my eyes for nearly a few seconds. Although there were a few things I


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice chapter. 

thats a tall building though


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 6, 2007)

Smart_Tech is evil though! :0


----------



## Tyler (Mar 6, 2007)

Ya right. Smart is teh good! 

You were evil but you were brainwashed.

And than Bul is Gannondorf. D:


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 6, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech is evil though! :0


 to you may be ;p


----------



## Tyler (Mar 6, 2007)

*Book 3, Chapter 02: The False Step*

Why exactly was I banned again? Well no point in waiting. No stopping me from going back to TBT now.

	As Ultrabyte slowly walked back into the portal that would teleport her to TBT, she wondered a few things. What changed? Did she miss anything big? As far as she knew everything was still the same.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 6, 2007)

Good work so far. I'm trying to follow the story as much as I can now, I missed a bit before...


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 6, 2007)

=O I are being chased! Nuuuuu...


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 6, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> =O I are being chased! Nuuuuu...


 >

I AM GOD~!

And I have no idea what I'm talking about. How did I betray Ultra? Was I in the story before? Moot.

Fear my Robotic-Dragon might! :0


----------



## Tyler (Mar 6, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No actually you weren't. Your a new character.

As time moves on your story will be unveiled. :gyroidwink:


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 6, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Time skips confuzzle meh D:

Oh well. I'm still GOD.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 6, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nah, me>you :yes:


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 6, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is blasphemy and you know it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 6, 2007)

Neats. I like neats books!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 6, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think we all agree I can kick both your butts blindfolded with, not one, but both my hands tied behind my back


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 7, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We might have to test that theory if you dont gimmee my Sig Contest Winnings.... >:|


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 7, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			 that is right you will need to contact and admin with your request tfor title thought, just something artsy your choice I'll send you a PM


----------



## Micah (Mar 7, 2007)

Very intriguing OCM. Keep it up!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks.

There is a slight possible chance of a delay for the next chapter cause of my birthday so far ALTHOUGH I will sum up the history in a mini-chapter so people can catch up.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 8, 2007)

Nuuu... I want to see what happens to my Mine Cart Ride...

Oh well. =P


----------



## Tyler (Mar 10, 2007)

*TBT 2009, The Legend So Far: Chapter 1*
Many people wonder how exactly TBT became about. Did Storm just buy a property and let us all in? No. Here is the true story...

A long time ago when TBT was created Storm made three stones to enter all of the realms of TBT. First was the Nature stone which was used to gain control of The Woods and lakes of TBT. Than, the Mountain stone which controlled TBT Mines and the rugged and icy mountains that surround TBT. Finally, the Spirit Stone, which had control of the day and night along with the ghosts that take place at TBT.

After that members came into the forum slowly, not knowing of Storm's true plan. To take over the world. Storm's plan was to get enough members and than launch an attack.

In the summer of 2006, Storm launched his first attack. Everyone was astonished and no one knew what to do. Smart was the leader of the People's Republic of TBT and his goal was to make sure there was freedom all over TBT. Little did he know about Storm's plan. 

The Empire had lost but the war wasn't over. In November they set out another strike and prevailed. Smart had mysteriously vanished...

Before than Smart had given me a watch, as a present between friends.

Since Storm had won all the members of TBT were now slaves to the Empire. We had to go to concentration camps and work our       off. Storm's dream was coming true. 


*To Be continued*


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 10, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Crap... Gime a sec. I didn't finish posting >_>


 Yay! You updated!
But I still dont understand. Poopz


----------



## Tyler (Mar 10, 2007)

Yea it's up. It's only the history part though. I'll be writing another chapter for tommrow, or maybe late tonight.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 11, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yea it's up. It's only the history part though. I'll be writing another chapter for tommrow, or maybe late tonight.


    			  yay new chapter!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 11, 2007)

Okay guys... the whole woods incident screwed up my next few chapters, since they were going to be included. You'll have to wait longer I suppose. -.-

Also for the record I am working on the member center which is located in the second post.  :gyroidwink:


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 13, 2007)

I demand the next chapter be added. You had a while to type it up... =(


----------



## Tyler (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry I've been busy.     

I'll be writing it today.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 25, 2007)

*Book 3, Chapter 03: Death List*

As Ultra finally realized that the track was broken and would take her to the lava chamber it was too late.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 25, 2007)

Being a bounty hunter _is_ fun.

But they seem to vanish into Smart's lair.
No fair. NONE CAN EXCAPE BRUHAHAH.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 5, 2007)

*Book 3, Chapter 04: Bye, Bye, Bye*


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 5, 2007)

I disappeared? Nuuuuuuu...

Excellent as always, and I hope stories don't take forever like this one did. =P


----------



## Tyler (Apr 5, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I disappeared? Nuuuuuuu...
> 
> Excellent as always, and I hope stories don't take forever like this one did. =P


Well last night I was talking to DF about how I start something but I never finish it like this, the archives, the items guide and more. So over Spring break I'm gonna finish writing this book and post a chapter every day or so.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 5, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 : D


----------



## Tyler (Apr 7, 2007)

*Book 3, Chapter 05: Between Galaxies*

I slowly walked towards the forest temple gate. There I was again. This was the last place I could even remember.

	Apparently going through the time void screwed up my memory, just like a toddler. The toddler probably doesn


----------



## Tyler (Apr 7, 2007)

For the record I've finished writing Book 3. :gyroidwink:


----------



## Justin (Apr 8, 2007)

Book four. :evillaugh:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 8, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Book four. :evillaugh:


Sushsush fool! D:

So yea I want to post chapter 6 but I want more people to read this.  :gyroidmad:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 8, 2007)

*Book 3, Chapter 06: The Vision of Death*

Since everyone loves drinking water I


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 9, 2007)

Pokemon belt?

  
-_-			 

could I perhaps use a gene slicer to become half Gengar?     			  Ghost powers would be fun.   ......  I did this in a different RP once... :r


----------



## Tyler (Apr 9, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Pokemon belt?
> 
> -_-
> 
> could I perhaps use a gene slicer to become half Gengar?     			  Ghost powers would be fun.   ......  I did this in a different RP once... :r


 Do they have gene slicers in Pokemon? No.     

Sorry if it seems crammed. I'm tried to rush it a little.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 9, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Um..yeah they do.
Bill spliced himself into a Pokemon body in R/B/Y


And I just realized why I dunno whats going on: I havent read the first 2 books. Ah...


----------



## Tyler (Apr 9, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mehh... Nintendo got rid of that in the year 2008.

Yea that might help...


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 9, 2007)

Whoah...
K. Um...why is it amazing that Storm has control of TBT? I mean, he's the admin...

Uhhnnnn...you're plot and writing is like, flashbacky and stuff, it hurts my brain. I can't even read books like this, because non-linear plots confuse me. /dies

K..I'll try to keep on top of this one.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 9, 2007)

Bill did splice himself     
in the RP I was in it got more advanced in the creepy lab in the Orre region....     

One more thing though.... how could you forget the Zelda Universe!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 9, 2007)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Bill did splice himself
> in the RP I was in it got more advanced in the creepy lab in the Orre region....
> 
> One more thing though.... how could you forget the Zelda Universe!


Hmm... maybe there's no way to get there?  :wintergyroid:


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 9, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol.

Go into the Kingdom of Hearts, find some darkness portal or something, and because of D-space all darkness/twilight realms are connected, just run over to Midna and have her bust out through the mirror that she 'broke' but kept the pieces so she could return if the need arises. Once outside, call the Sages and have them do some freaky magic crap to teleport you to lake Hylia.

oOoOOOoooOOOoOOoOooOoOOooo melon.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 9, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     
I didn't post stuff about the mirror to avoid spoilers


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 9, 2007)

Bugger that. If you need 5 months to be a game, you suck.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 9, 2007)

Book 2 was ALL Zelda stuff.     

"Chamber of the 7 Sages"
Yup, no Zelda reference there.     

Basically:
Book 1 - Nov 7, 05 - Jan 1, 09, Storm taking over TBT
Book 2 - Jan 14, 09 - Feb ?, 09, Trying to stop Bul from taking over TBT by using the power of the 7 sages.
Book 3 - Feb ?, 09 - Feb 20, 09, Me dying and trying to A: come back to life and B: Defeat Bul
Book 4 - ???, ??, 09 - ???, ??, 09, Sekrit... Why would I tell you, foo?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 9, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bugger that. If you need 5 months to be a game, you suck.


 I haven't beat KHII or FFXII, but I have a good reason... the PS2 is at my dad's house, and I'm hardly over there


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 9, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah. But if you have a Wii, you probably havent let it out of your sight yet, have you?


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 9, 2007)

I has the Keyblade?

YAAAAY!

Yay.

=D


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 9, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Book 2 was ALL Zelda stuff.
> 
> "Chamber of the 7 Sages"
> Yup, no Zelda reference there.
> ...


 What the hell?  "Defeat Bull"?  That's not even a option.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You should hear what they tried doing to me! D:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 9, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what else am I supposed to do when you turn into an evil beast-Gannon person? Take your ban-stick? That'll do the world wonders..

Also you may have seen my little teaser add-ons but I am indeed in the works of another TBT fan based book not related to 2009. I'm going to keep both up and running however they won't relate to each other at all. It may become a series or maybe it won't. We'll just have to wait and see! /Gonintendo Podcast Crew Line (coughcoughcough)


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 9, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I has the Keyblade?
> 
> YAAAAY!
> 
> ...


 I want teh keyblade


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 10, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where does it say you have the Keyblade?

*is completely baffled by Odd's plot*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 11, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think it does say she has it.... >_>


----------



## Tyler (Apr 11, 2007)

Yea Ultra does have the keyblade...

You guys need to read more carefully     

Anyway I'm posting the next chapter. I need to fix a few things that I don't like first.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 11, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yea Ultra does have the keyblade...
> 
> You guys need to read more carefully
> 
> Anyway I'm posting the next chapter. I need to fix a few things that I don't like first.


 Lol, it's not your writing, it's just that I'm easily confused by complicated things.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 11, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yea Ultra does have the keyblade...
> 
> You guys need to read more carefully
> 
> Anyway I'm posting the next chapter. I need to fix a few things that I don't like first.


Hmm... wait... I don't even think I read that chapter, whoops >_>

wait, nevermind, I just skipped that paragraph =D


----------



## MGMT (Apr 12, 2007)

wanna know what would be creepy?

if this happened in 2008/2009...

i'd be dead    
:'(				 /zombie type thingy ma gig


----------



## Kyle (Apr 12, 2007)

Am I in the story?

I'm too lazy to read it all. :\


----------



## Tyler (Apr 13, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Am I in the story?
> 
> I'm too lazy to read it all. :\


Nope. I do need characters for book 4 or 48 though.    			_________________________________________________*Book 3, Chapter 07: RoarRoar - 937*


----------



## Kyle (Apr 13, 2007)

Okkkkkk. :S

-waits for me-


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 14, 2007)

More 2009 plz. It is a gewd story.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 15, 2007)

*Book 3, Chapter 08: The Vola State*


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 15, 2007)

Kinda short, but it works.

o.o Why Valentine's Day?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 15, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Kinda short, but it works.
> 
> o.o Why Valentine's Day?


 Actually I just realized that, it was Valentines day. o.o

I seriously didn't do that on purpose.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 15, 2007)

*Book 4 is on it's way!*

Book 4 Preview

(It may take a while to upload)


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 15, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol You just thought of a random day?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 15, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well it wasn't a random day. When I wrote it, I wanted the time to be short so I picked 5 days and a couple of hours. So somehow I got valentines day. D:


----------



## Kyle (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm so proud of you.

You deserve carrying on the TBT torch.

They are original.
Great concept.
And a good storyline to follow.

 :yes:


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 16, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> *Book 4 is on it's way!*
> 
> Book 4 Preview
> 
> (It may take a while to upload)


 Hoo cud it b?
I dun-no
i dun-no

: D


Great work on the music. Send me a link, I've been looking for it for ages.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 16, 2007)

K, I can email you if you give me your email. Just pm it to me.




			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> I'm so proud of you.
> 
> You deserve carrying on the TBT torch.
> 
> ...


I learned from the best.  :gyroidwink:


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 16, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> K, I can email you if you give me your email. Just pm it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Psha, it's no secret.
dragonzflamez@gmail.com


----------



## Tyler (Apr 17, 2007)

*Book 3, Chapter 09: Catching Up (A*


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 17, 2007)

o.o Lots of thoughts poured into my head when I read that... <.< Ex-leader's fate?! I MUST KNOW.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 17, 2007)

Yea that could be a lot of people as well, if you put it in the big picture. 

Hey, everything will be explained in Chapter 13 and 14. (The last 2 chapters.)


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 17, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yea that could be a lot of people as well, if you put it in the big picture.
> 
> Hey, everything will be explained in Chapter 13 and 14. (The last 2 chapters.)


I can't wait until I get to read about me and meh sexy keyblade. <3


----------



## MGMT (Apr 17, 2007)

Hurry up>.<

i cant wait much longer


----------



## Tyler (Apr 17, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Hurry up>.<
> 
> i cant wait much longer


 I just posted a chapter. o.o

However it is good to see everyone excited. <3


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 17, 2007)

Does that mean I'm eating Tri?!?!


Glee!!! ^___^


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 17, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Does that mean I'm eating Tri?!?!
> 
> 
> Glee!!! ^___^


 

*backs away*


----------



## Tyler (Apr 17, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 0.0

*Steps back as well*


----------



## Triforce3force (Apr 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....eaten?  0_o

*quickly steps back*


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 18, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 GET IN MAH BELLEH!! >:|


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 18, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uhh... no.

O_O


----------



## MGMT (Apr 18, 2007)

ohhhh wow *walks back a few steps*
*turns around and starts running*

*trips and falls* *gets back up and starts running again*


----------



## Kyle (Apr 18, 2007)

-everyone who stepped back falls into a hole-


----------



## Tyler (Apr 20, 2007)

*Book 3, Chapter 10: The Library*


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 20, 2007)

I come out of nowhere! Huzzah!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 20, 2007)

You do that a lot anyway. D:


----------



## Micah (Apr 21, 2007)

Ha, great chapter!   
^_^


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 21, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> You do that a lot anyway. D:


 Too right I do. ^__^


----------



## Tyler (Apr 21, 2007)

*Book 3, Chapter 11: Conversion*


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 21, 2007)

D= I IS CAPTURED! NUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

^^===D
Can't I just this this and beat everyone up? =(


----------



## Tyler (Apr 21, 2007)

As you may know we are almost at the end of Book 3 (3 Chapters and an Afterward are left) and I've decided that Book 4 will be released on a special date for me. 

TBT 2009: Book 4, Spinning Through Time is going to be released on May 14, 2009-2 at 10:49 PM, Eastern timezone of course. Which was the date and time I was saged.

Now in between now and than I will still be having 2009 going on (I've decided to not do 48) but it will be something that already happened. How? Well I am going to be starting a semi-new series called 2009X, which is a remix of what has already happened. So let's say instead of Smart getting killed by doritos he is assassinated by dragonflamez. Also this will be a chance to add new characters. 

Book 1X will begin right as soon as this is over, except in a new thread. There is a slight chance that Book 4 and Book 1X will be going on at the same time but if that's whats going to happen, than well I can't really do much about it.

Also I have had in mind a new type of 2009, something that you would never think of. How about a 2009 Role Playing? Both Ultrabyte and myself would run it and well pretty much I would post a little story of what happened and you guys would react. You would be your own self (So Justin125 couldn't be Smart_Tech_Dragon_15, he'd have to be himself) and than you'd make decisions on what you want to do. Ever want to go back and forth from the Rebels to the Empire? Here you can. ; )

This may seem like a lot, however this summer has a lot in store for you, TBT 2009-wise. If you'd rather just worry about Book 3, than don't worry it'll be over Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 21, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> D= I IS CAPTURED! NUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!
> 
> ^^===D
> Can't I just this this and beat everyone up? =(


 No.     

Each book is 15 chapters and we're not stopping on 11. (With exception of book 2, which wasn't too good anyway.)


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 21, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay... I can't wait for the next chapter, though.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 22, 2007)

*Book 3, Chapter 12: Destruction of TBT*

As each and every second moved on, the void grew and Bul gained more power. However, each and every second seemed to go faster, as if we were in a time warp.

	Trying to see how much time is left, I went into the Vola state. Why didn


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 22, 2007)

D= Death Star?! D=

Good chapter as always. POST MORE!!


----------



## MGMT (Apr 22, 2007)

what are you going to do with the teleportation/body changing chip

i can only wait


----------



## Tyler (Apr 22, 2007)

*Book 3, Chapter 13: Preparation*

Going as quick as I possibly could I inserted the chip and _p_ricked my thumb, like the old days. At first it hurt a little but in the end it was only relief. I had quickly teleported on board the ship they were all on.

	When I got on the ship, I was somewhere in the engine room. Avoiding any guards around I walked towards where the prison cell was supposed to be.


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 22, 2007)

Dat was fast.

O_O AGH! I want to read more!!!! *eats Odd*


----------



## Tyler (Apr 22, 2007)

I know, I had to catch up though. I wanted the book to end tomorrow and I didn't want to post 3 chapters tomorrow. 2 and 2 is better, IMO.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 22, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Dat was fast.
> 
> O_O AGH! I want to read more!!!! *eats Odd*


 now he cant post another chapter unlesss...

*shoves computer down UBs throat*


----------



## Tyler (Apr 22, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mmmmmm mmmm mm mmm mmmmmm mmmmm mm m mmm mmmm mmm mmmmm mmmmmmm.

(Please pass me the memory stick so I can post the final chapter.)


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 22, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *swallows memory stick* There you go.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 22, 2007)

We should shove Bul down Ultra's throat to keep Odd Company


----------



## Tyler (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh what the hay. = )_________________________________________________*Book 3, Chapter 14: Rebirth Among Death*

Finally the plan was set, right before we were about to land in the hanger. We had 45 minutes to get this right and to save TBT and the world. That would be a hard task, but we could do it.

	Right away Bul took everyone to the _t_orture room where our plan would begin. Than as soon as the coast looked clear, I left the supply closet. Unluckily for me, a guard had started up the ship about to leave the hanger. I quickly dashed to the door busted it open and jumped off. I landed on my arm and I think I possibly broke it.

	Still not worrying much I ran to the _t_ortue room. However on my way, of course standing there was Naruto.


----------



## MGMT (Apr 22, 2007)

yes poor tri..

Great chapter!

i think i know whats going to happen next


----------



## Tyler (Apr 22, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> yes poor tri..
> 
> Great chapter!
> 
> i think i know whats going to happen next


 Yea the afterward.     

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?...post&p=12930533

Dat's what's next.  :gyroidwink:


----------



## MGMT (Apr 22, 2007)

whats the link supposed to do?
it sends us to page 11?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 22, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> whats the ]
> Did you read the post it linked you too?  >_<


----------



## MGMT (Apr 22, 2007)

it sent me too alot of posts...

the one about 2009x?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 22, 2007)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> it sent me too alot of posts...
> 
> the one about 2009x?


 yea.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 23, 2007)

I killed Smart!

D:

My bretheren!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 23, 2007)

*Book 3, Chapter 15: Afterward*
What was to happen to the Gang after this? Well many things will happen. _D_eath is a burden to the world and as the Gang lost a member today it was just plain sad.

The first thing the crew did after the incident was just run. They ran so far, carrying my body and trying to hold back everyone else. Wondering what would become of me, since TBT was gone and there was no chance that a hero would come.

Once they got to a ship, Sporge treated me with First-Aid and actually was able to revive me. However the journey wasn't over as there were still many other people in the world that can be killed by this growing void. Going back to Earth would just be to risky. 

We eventually landed on another small space port, nearby the _D_eath Star, so that we could keep an eye on them.

Was there a possible way to return back to Earth safely or would we be stuck on an asteroid forever? 

*To Be Continued...*_________________________________________________BTW this thread won't be where 2009X will be, I'll make a new one later, probably after I come back from my grandparents.


----------



## Tyler (May 14, 2007)

*Book 4, Chapter 00: Prologue*

While this may seem absurd I


----------



## UltraByte (May 14, 2007)

w00t! Yay for new TBT09 stories!


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 15, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> w00t! Yay for new TBT09 stories!


 Yay! I might be in one! :lol:


----------



## Tyler (May 15, 2007)

You could be however it'd be hard because Earth doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 15, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> You could be however it'd be hard because Earth doesn't exist anymore.


 Thats what my character makes you think.


----------



## Tyler (May 15, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No that's what just happened in the past book. D:


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 15, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which chapter was that?

I could also be a Charcter from the planet Yogurttopia in a Diffrent dimension and We have a big Yogurt Bomb so when we fire it Everyone will have Yogurt.   
^_^			 

Then Someone could be allergic to Yogurt so they fire an Anti Yogurt bomb at Yogurt Topia and that blows up too...


----------



## UltraByte (May 15, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ..no.

Odd, when's the next chapter?


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 15, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I see where I could fit in, I can pm it to you odd, If you want.(I read Book 3, Its very good.)


----------



## Tyler (May 15, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YogurtBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yougurt: Uhh we'll see.     

Ultra: Probably tomorrow


----------



## UltraByte (May 15, 2007)

Yay.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 17, 2007)

I just finished reading everything, Now my eyes are sore though.     

It was very good, Especially "Pokefab, I accept your Punch in Da Face", Since Teranus blew everything up. O.O

Book 2 wasnt that bad, I actually wish it had continued..

Cant wait for Chapter 1.   
^_^


----------



## Tyler (May 27, 2007)

Guys let me give it to you the best way possible:

I'm fresh out of ideas. My whole goal was to try and get to 5 books and finish the series however I'm out of ideas.

That doesn't mean the series is _d_ead. I know you guys love it however for now I'm  going to start a new idea. Maybe start up 2009 in a few weeks. So until than. Adios 2009.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 28, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Guys let me give it to you the best way possible:
> 
> I'm fresh out of ideas. My whole goal was to try and get to 5 books and finish the series however I'm out of ideas.
> 
> That doesn't mean the series is _d_ead. I know you guys love it however for now I'm  going to start a new idea. Maybe start up 2009 in a few weeks. So until than. Adios 2009.


 NUUU!

More waiting  :no:


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 29, 2007)

"OddCrazyMe" said:
			
		

> Also I have had in mind a new type of 2009, something that you would never think of. How about a 2009 Role Playing? Both Ultrabyte and myself would run it and well pretty much I would post a little story of what happened and you guys would react. You would be your own self (So Justin125 couldn't be Smart_Tech_Dragon_15, he'd have to be himself) and than you'd make decisions on what you want to do. Ever want to go back and forth from the Rebels to the Empire? Here you can. ; )



Are you planning on doing this? Maybe we could do this while we wait with Book 1..


----------

